# Any Bargains out there today?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like market's taking another hit today. Any screaming bargains to be had? What're y'all buyin'?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

No. All stocks are more/less priced correctly.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Well, I trimmed my GE back to 5% and doubled my ECA at USD$10.13. We will know if it was a bargain buy or not some years from now.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

No need to start a new thread just look at the "what are you buying thread"


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

To be somewhat hypocritical I'm moving cash over from my "emergency fund" into investments to buy some Canadian index.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

hboy43 said:


> Well, I trimmed my GE back to 5% and doubled my ECA at USD$10.13. We will know if it was a bargain buy or not some years from now.


I bought some ACO.X, these utilities seem to be quite a steal right now, I think they're getting a bit of "energy" pressure downward.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Bought some MFC today at about $22.60. Pulled back likely due to the threat of interest rate cut and China's struggle. However, this company is well run, and I fully expect this name to bounce back to its 52 week high.


----------

